# 15'4 NMZ Gheenoe for Mosquito Lagoon?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 15'4' but ran a 13' Lowsider in the lagoon for a couple years. I only crossed open water on the nicer days. If it was 10+ I still went but I stayed inside the spoil islands. Or on the lee side of the shoreline. I had quite a few great days using that strategy.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Kinda my thoughts, that boat would limit the days you could safely cross beacon 42 to the P/T zone or bio lab to fish the east shore. It sure would be nice in the winter when the water gets low fishing the northern lagoon.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Kinda my thoughts, that boat would limit the days you could safely cross beacon 42 to the P/T zone or bio lab  to fish the east shore.  It sure would be nice in the winter when the water gets low fishing the northern lagoon.



Usually I took my old NMZ anywhere in state of Florida in nice day but stay away from 20+ gust in the bay, open water or inlets.

15.4 or NMZ are the perfect backcountry Gheenoe EVER!


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

i agree, you will have to watch the wind a bit, but its worth it. Ive been out in the lagoon when the wind has turned an easy 20mph and it wasnt fun...i may invest in a bilge very soon just to be safe. calm days you can do whatever in the nmz


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> i agree, you will have to watch the wind a bit, but its worth it.  Ive been out in the lagoon when the wind has turned an easy 20mph and it wasnt fun...i may invest in a bilge very soon just to be safe.  calm days  you can do whatever in the nmz


I have been fishing a jon boat and usually try not to cross any open water when it gets windy. I have done it a few times to get home but don't make it a habit. Gonna do a demo in the next few weeks to see if I like the boat on the water.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the best things about the Lagoon is the number of launch sites that are available.
The trick is to launch on the upwind side of the 'goon and fish the wind shadow along that shoreline.
Rarely if ever is it necessary to run open water if a little planning and forethought are applied.
Getting out on the water is too important to allow a bit of wind from preventing a day on the Lagoon.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i agree with brett. i fished the lagoon and river out of 13' for 6 years or so. most of the time i'd just do like brett was saying, and watch the wind direction before launching. but there were times when i crossed it in around 20 mph winds. you won't sink or anything, you'll just get a nice salt shower


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I use my 16' motorized canoe and it performs well if you use a bit of planning. 
During the summer launch on the east side to avoid the rollers kicked up by the sea breeze. 
During the fall and winter don't go out far when you know a front is coming through.
And watch for thunderstorms.
I do have a high capacity manual bilge pump, but fortunately I haven't had to use it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> high capacity manual bilge pump


I've got one of those also...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Brett
If I'm by myself I also have one of those. I put it in the bow filled with water to provide ballast  while running.

ps: My bucket is the deluxe model. It has a top with a waterproof gasket.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

'Noeman, I was going to attempt a wizeazz comment,
but using a sealed, water filled 5 gallon bucket as ballast
to keep the bow down in a chop is actually too good an idea.
A manually configured trim option for use in small boats.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Brett
> If I'm by myself I also have one of those. I put it in the bow filled with water to provide ballast  while running.
> 
> ps: My bucket is the deluxe model. It has a top with a waterproof gasket.


I just move the cooler with beer to the bow.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

my 7 year old is my ballast. He usually sits up front, but last weekend when things got REAL choppy I had him move to the back to help keep the nose out of the chop.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't understand wanting to keep the bow down in a chop on a small boat?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I don't understand wanting to keep the bow down in a chop on a small boat?


Hull trim determines how the boat reacts to waves.
When running in calm water, bow up is a good thing.
Less wetted surface means less friction, resulting in more speed.
But in rough water bow up means the waves slam against the
underside of the hull. Bring the bow down and you let that vee
up front cut the waves and smooth the ride.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Seems like a wetter ride like that.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

In a choice between getting wet and urinating blood, I don't mind getting wet.
Or, simply bring the bow down as described and then slow down to the most comfortable planing speed.
This cuts the spray factor significantly.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> In a choice between getting wet and urinating blood.


Now that's an extreme exaggeration. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you ever ridden in a whaler sport 13
from East Cape back to Flamingo during a Nor'easter?





Besides....I prefer to think of it as artistic license!
I could of said: pounding your rectum clear up to your shoulders!
Eeeeeeeeew, there's a mental picture....
that'd be one way to shorten the time interval between chews it and lose it!

;D


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a metal john, which has a minute v all the way to the transom. Sitting on the back bench with tiller control, I stay surprisingly dry and watch the speed so the bump ain't too bad. Being welded it is heavier than a riveted john. I would think it would be similar in a gnoe.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Remember, an NMZ is designed exactly for that, the no motor zoneThey are rated for 9.9 hp but we are the ones that put 15hp on them. Yes, they are a little wet when the wind kicks up but then again what microskiff isnt. I can tell you that Skinnydippin runs his nmz in all types of weather conditions without a problem. I personally prefer my LT, it runs dryer, floats just as shallow and is not as tippy for my fat butt. Bottom line, just check the weather before you go out and enjoy the heck out of the NMZ, it's a great boat!


----------

